# Aragorn for President!



## Eriol (Feb 10, 2004)

Check this


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 10, 2004)

YEAH!! I agree!! Aragorn for president of the free world!
He would know how to deal with everything! And Gandalf could be the head of the UN!


----------



## Sarde (Feb 10, 2004)

"The man looks great on the screen (well, at least after a good hair wash; perhaps John Edwards's staff could come in handy here with conditioner advice)"

 

The man looks great before a good hair wash!


----------



## Éomond (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah, maybe the Democrats should choose Elessar for their presidental canidate


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 12, 2004)

That's great, I know a lot of people who will want to read that. 
Aragorn for President! What a great place this would be.


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd vote for him.


----------

